# HP C6502A JetDirect Print Server--How to use it?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have an HP JetDirect C6502A ( see it here ) left over from setting up an HP 1300 Laser printer.

What exactly is it and how is it used?


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Alex,

The device is a connection converter that allows you to plug in the printer's USB cable to the converter, and then connect the converter to a Parallel Port...and have it work.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

That's what I thought until I opened its package. There is no USB port. The back side of the thing, the side you can't see in the above-linked picture, is a simple slit with very, very little of a circuit board visible in it.

It came with a 1300 printer, not a 1300n. The printer is equipped with standard LPT and USB ports built in so there is no need for a USB adapter.


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Well whatever the thin slit plug IS, this thing converts it to use in a Parallel Port plug.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have done some more research and I believe it is an adapter for a print server of some sort. If that is so, this end with the slit pushes into the print server and the other end plugs into the printer's centronics port.


----------

